# For sale: Van Staal VS150 X Series mint condition



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a mint condition Van Staal VSX150 in mint condition. Reel seen very little used and comes with 150 yards of Power Pro super slick 30 lbs. Please see photo for more detail.

Price for the reel is $520. Feel free to contact me at 763-213-6779 or PM me here.

Note that I put protective tape on the bottom of the reel to prevent scratch. 

thanks.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Price drops to $500 and free shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Ronn said:


> Price drops to $500 and free shipping. Thanks.


Remove from sale due to lack of interest.


----------

